# The Privilliged Planet



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 13, 2006)

I have a friend who showed me this.

http://www.privilegedplanet.com/

Has anyone ever seen this before?


----------



## Dan.... (Oct 14, 2006)

I have the film. I haven't read the book.


The film is really good.

The film basically covers the question of what is necessary for a planet to maintain intellgent life. 

An inhabitable planet must...
... be within a certain distance from its star.
... have a similarly sized star as our Sun.
... be accompanied in its solar system by gas giant planets.
... have a moon similarly sized as the Earth's Moon.
... have an atmosphere that filters out harmful light (xray's ultra-violet, etc...)
... be in a solar system that is strategically placed within its galaxy. 
... have an active core.

etc, etc, etc....

One of the major points of the film is...



> (from the back cover of the DVD)
> The same factors that make a planet like Earth hospitable to life also provide the best conditions for scientific discovery...._The Privilaged Planet_ explores a startling connection between our capacity to survive and our ability to observe and understand the universe.


----------



## caddy (Oct 14, 2006)

I have as well

Excellent Movie

Had the Book, but have only read portions of it...

Good stuff


----------



## Scott (Oct 30, 2006)

Privileged Planet is very good.


----------

